# Truly heinous...



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

...horrific, barbaric, and also very sad. My condolences to the families.

Angry mob kills at least 4 Shias in Giza village including leader - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Egyptian Chronicles: Unjust village "Graphic+18"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This morning I saw Military Police standing on the 6th October bridge that overlooks a local mosque.. they have gone now.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Video with English and Spanish subtitles-

Hazem Barakat, eyewitness account (warning: some graphic content)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

what truly amazes me is that hardly any of my Egyptian friends have mentioned this on facebook..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My husband was shocked by how many actually thought it was good riddance. Very dark times


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Not where I work, to the contrary, they are horrified and appalled that it happened and will tell you as much.


----------

